# Caller ID In Shows in Log, but not on tv



## pdclark (Nov 3, 2006)

Says it all, if I look in the log files caller id info shows all calls, yet they are not showing on the set. Anyone experience this.
Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It would help to know what tools you used to enable Caller ID. Also, what brand/model Tivo?


----------



## pdclark (Nov 3, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> It would help to know what tools you used to enable Caller ID. Also, what brand/model Tivo?


Thanks for the response.
I zippered a Phillips dsr7000. (I think that's the model#) After my initial zipper, it worked sporadically, but after rezippering recently caller id shows in log but not on set.
Thanks


----------



## jlc (Jun 18, 2002)

pdclark said:


> Thanks for the response.
> I zippered a Phillips dsr7000. (I think that's the model#) After my initial zipper, it worked sporadically, but after rezippering recently caller id shows in log but not on set.
> Thanks


I assume you are using NCID. The entries in the log file show that the server received the Caller ID information and sent it out, but it does not tell you if the client is running. You need to determine if the client is configured properly and running. A easy test is to run the client from a terminal window. The client is called tivocid or tivoncid. Each uses a different display program to put the information on screen. See NCID for more information on this.

When you run /var/hack/bin/tivocid, you should see a connect message, 2 version information lines, and all CID lines in the server log file. After it connects, call yourself. It will display the call in the terminal window, and put it on screen. If it receives the call, but does not display it on screen, try /var/hack/bin/tivoncid.


----------



## James Aguirre (Jul 19, 2006)

Success!  After a lot of time and effort I have a new Zippered system with TWP 2.0, Hackman 5.4 and NCID 0.67 and everything is working "almost" perfectly.....Thank you all.....I do have one question though, how can I move down the NCID Caller ID display line, the top of the numbers are getting slightly cropped.

I looked at the config file, but it had the references commented out so I assume it is pulling the information from somewhere else. I don't want to experiment and break anything, so exact instructions for bringing it down would be greatly appreciated. So if I need to add a line or uncomment a line, I would appreciate an example of what is should look like and specifically which file to change.
James


----------



## jlc (Jun 18, 2002)

James Aguirre said:


> I do have one question though, how can I move down the NCID Caller ID display line, the top of the numbers are getting slightly cropped.
> 
> I looked at the config file, but it had the references commented out so I assume it is pulling the information from somewhere else. I don't want to experiment and break anything, so exact instructions for bringing it down would be greatly appreciated. So if I need to add a line or uncomment a line, I would appreciate an example of what is should look like and specifically which file to change.


Mostly, the config files inform you how to change options, but leave the built in defaults.
In your case you would modify out2osd.conf, look for these lines:

```
# Line can have a value from 0 to 15
# Line Default: 0
# set line = 1
```
Remove the '# ' from the last line, so you have

```
set line = 1
```
If you want it down another line, change the 1 to a 2.


----------



## James Aguirre (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for your response, that was exactly what I needed. Everything is working smoothly now. NCID works consistently too, unlike elseed? Have a great Easter.


----------

